# How to do this?



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

How should I set up a 20 gallon tank that already has a pictus and lace catfish in it.
I was thinking of doing a planted tank with two towering plants, like anacharis, a couple of swords, some java moss, and maybe some sort of floating lily type plant.
For future tankmates, I was thinking maybe some zebra, or giant danios, a pair of bolivian ram cichlids, and a school of 5 cherry barbs, or tetras.

I am also getting a 5 gallon that is WAAAY overstocked, but has never succomed to any diseases w/ 10 goldfish, a cory cat, 2 guppies, and a hi fin spotted pleco. I am going to set the 5 gallon up as a neon tetra tank, with 5-7 tetras, and an oto and ghost shrimp as a cleanup crew.
Bedtime here so I'll have to cut you short. Update tomorrrow


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Are you going to move some of the overstocked fish into the larger tank? Or where are those fish from the five going to go? Ten goldfish? You haven't got enough tanks for all ten between the two - yikes!


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I know. IO dont know what to do with them. EEEEurghh. I think I will put some in my ten gallon tank, and sell some(I doubt it) but I know I will be converting the 10 into a tropical tank soon so i dont no wat 2 do


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Post to the forum under for sale/free and see if anything near you might be interested in them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can also post them up on your local craigslist and if no one wants them,then you may could find them a home through the local newspaper.Join a few goldfish forums and post them up for sell or whatnot there as well.


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

I will def. do that as soon as i get the tank. right now I still have no details on when I am getting this tank. TIA

PS do you know any good fish store sites bsides aquabid


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, I dont but Susankat is pretty close and some of the members of the OKAA may know of some as well.I believe a member or two on there is in Texas.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

A good place to start would be the dallasfishbox, it's a texas forum and they would have a list of different shops that might be close to you. I have heard that Texas has some sweet lfs.


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a lfs in humble near me called blue reef exotic fish, but ive heard some pretty bad reviews saying that they are liars, they have red slime on there salt tanks, and they r not fishicated, though there r some very good reviews too, so i might just check it out


----------

